

Albert Einstein joins Linked in - hybrid11
http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=111267444&authType=name&authToken=D1xY&goback=%2Epfp_*2_*2_*2&trk=pymk_full

======
PaulHoule
I'm getting sick and tired of phoney accounts on LinkedIn. I'm a hardcore LION
who's probably got 10x as many connection as you, but I get sorely tempted to
IDK people like "Darth Vader".

Somebody wrote a pretty good profile of his career on LinkedIn and sent me a
connect request. I didn't IDK, but I did "Ignore" the request. So far as I can
tell, poor old Anakin Skywalker got deleted, as will probably happen to Mr.
Einstein.

~~~
hybrid11
I think it's an April fool's profile :)

